# First Person Games or Third Person Games??



## Flash (Oct 28, 2015)

Time for a fight!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2015)

Dunno, its just a perspective.. 
[STRIKE]its the game that actually matters..[/STRIKE] Its the opinion that actually matters
Far cry 4 is a good FPS game..
Battlefield and CoD are **** FPS games
Hitman is a great TPS game, Gears of war is a crap TPS game
See my choices are highly opinionated, I prefer games that arent just mindless shooting


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 28, 2015)

Third Person any day. I've played FPS only to miss the third person view e.g - Crysis. So I tried installing some mods to make it look like a Third Person Shooter but failed. Another example is Singularity, had it been a TPG , it'd have been a great game , but alas it is an FPS. On the other hand look at games like Hitman, Mass Effect etc. They rock.  I think game developers should seriously consider turning every future game a THG.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2015)

Both have their merits.


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Third Person any day. I've played FPS only to miss the third person view e.g - Crysis. So I tried installing some mods to make it look like a Third Person Shooter but failed. Another example is Singularity, had it been a TPG , it'd have been a great game , but alas it is an FPS. On the other hand look at games like Hitman, Mass Effect etc. They rock.*  I think game developers should seriously consider turning every future game a THG*.


What's THG?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> What's THG?



Sorry, my bad. TPG


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

Imagine playing a game like Dishonored with Third Person perspective


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Imagine playing a game like Dishonored with Third Person perspective


Call me nuts or whatever, but I think Dishonoured would have been a far better game had it been a Third Person Game. Dishonoured with Third person would've been somewhat like Assasins


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Imagine playing a game like Dishonored with Third Person perspective





Ronnie012 said:


> Call me nuts or whatever, but I think Dishonoured would have been a far better game had it been a Third Person Game. That said it is still a good game but not great.


I'm with you. 

It would've been a great, if the developers provide an option to shift between first person and third person mode. Let's not forget Far Cry series.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> It would've been a great, if the developers provide an option to shift between first person and third person mode. Let's not forget Far Cry series.



Also consider Halo series vs Mass Effect. Mass Effect with its third person perspe tive offers the player so much customizability and versatility vis a vis Halo series.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> It would've been a great, if the developers provide an option to shift between first person and third person mode. Let's not forget Far Cry series.



Also consider Halo series vs Mass Effect. Mass Effect with its third person perspe tive offers the player so much customizability and versatility vis a vis Halo series.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

How many of you play skyrim as thirdperson while navigating indoor areas, specifically shops and other small indoor areas


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 30, 2015)

^Cant say. Haven't played skyrim


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2015)

How many of think Deux Ex series would've been much better, if it's purely a TPS? 
The game throws TPS-design while using cover-system, but still... .


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey.. I suggested this the other day on whatsapp group.. 

anyway on topic, I really like FPS games more than TPS.. Be it any game.. And I think every future games should have the option to switch to FPS or TPS at any point in the game just like GTA V. And the game Rainbow six vegas nailed this because you play as FPS while shooting but when you are on cover, the view changes to TPS.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> How many of think Deux Ex series would've been much better, if it's purely a TPS?
> The game throws TPS-design while using cover-system, but still... .


It being an FPS is the only reason I haven't played Deus Ex series till date.  Surely it'd been much better as a TPS. Also consider Borderlands series.


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2015)

You're right. Making a game only to FPS or TPS perspective _(though am not sure here)_, limits other genre users to not even consider the game.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yup. Exactly.


----------

